# Nennleistung von Maschinen auf Typenschild



## El Cattivo (5 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
wir haben bei uns gerade eine Diskussion über die angegebene Nennleistung von Maschinen.
Ein Kollege meint, dass die Nennleistung der Maschine die Summe der Nennleistung der einzelnen Komponenten entsprechen muss. Dies hat zu folge das die Nennleistung der Maschine meist höher ist als was Sie wirklich  benötigt. Denn Motoren und Netzteile werden ja normalerweise nicht 100% ausgereizt. Ein weiterer Kollege meint es muss die reale Nennleistung auf das Schild, diese ist allerdings schwierig theoretisch zu ermitteln.
Wie behandelt Ihr das Thema?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2016)

Theoretisch: Summe der Einzelleistungen x Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor

Praktisch: Summe der Einzelleistungen x pi x Daumen.

Wir geben auch noch die Vorsicherung an und da werden Anlaufströme auch berücksichtigt.



Gruß

Dieter


----------



## borromeus (5 Juli 2016)

Das heisst Dieter, Dein Daumen ist kleiner als 1/pi?

;-)


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> Das heisst Dieter, Dein Daumen ist kleiner als 1/pi?
> 
> ;-)



 Stimmt ... Eindeutig 
Aber denk dran, dass "pi x Daumen" keine Einheit trägt

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fabpicard (5 Juli 2016)

Also die Summe der Nennleistungen ist schon korrekt. "Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor" kannst du eigentlich nur beachten, wenn irgend welche Geräte gegeneinander verriegelt sind (bsp. 2 Motoren mit je 5kW, wovon immer nur einer laufen darf).

Oder mach es wie die Ammies bei der Umrechnung ins EU-Netz *hehehe*
Nennleistung am 400V-Netz = Strom bei 400V Netz (der Einfachheit halber einfach der Strom beim Ami-Netz) und das dann mit 400V Netzspannung verrechnet...
Der Deutsche quält sich dann mit einer viel zu dicken Zuleitung ab und freut sich 2 Jahre später, wenn er "mal eben so" vorm Hauptschalter noch mit 98 Ampere den Power-Klauer machen kann, weil die Zuleitung ja so viel zu Dick war 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Knaller (5 Juli 2016)

Moin
Wenn die Maschine richtig ausgelegt ist dann wurde der Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor tatsächlich berücksichtigt.
Bei unserm Berechnungsprogramm werden alle Zyklen berechnet. Damit kommt dieser "Gleichzeitigkeitsfsktor" automatisch.   Hab mal eine Maschine vermessen und der Maschinenbauer war total erstaunt wie weiter er überdimensioniert hatte.   Aus einem 45 kW Versorger wurde ein 18 er.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matze001 (5 Juli 2016)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Anlage die von ihrer 300A Zuleitung nur knapp 30A zu Spitzenzeiten gebraucht hat, nur weil man schlau programmiert hat.
Es gab halt den komfortablen Zustand, dass eine elektische Achse stark ackern musste, während eine andere gebremst wurde... das hat der Achsverbund komplett aufgefangen (Zwischenkreiskopplung + Rückspeisemodul).

Aber um etwas zum Thema beizusteuern:

Kleinanlagen (< 63A Nennstrom) -> Sinnvolle nächste Sicherungsgröße... also 16, 32 oder 63A. Auch wenn eine Anlage vllt. nur 6A Nennstrom hat -> 16A.
Alles drüber -> Kopf drum machen ... habe ich zum Beispiel viele Antriebe mit Umrichter gucke ich wie viel % die Antriebe wirklich ziehen (Umrichter sind ja meist überdimensioniert!) und wie viel sie laufen etc.



Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juli 2016)

@Marcel

Bei vielen Umrichtern bilde ich Gruppen.
Jede Gruppe bekommt einen gemeinsamen Netzschütz.
Eingeschaltet wird per Sequenz.
Dadurch verringert sich der Einschaltstrom der Anlage und ich kann eine kleinere Sicherung und somit auch Zuleitung wählen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

